# How do you put the planes w/ captions in your siggy.



## Procrastintor (Jun 2, 2013)

As you know if you're reading this, it is quite popular on this forum to have your signature, with a group of planes beneath it, with a little scroll under them with a sometimes witty caption, I was just wondering where I could find those. Thank you in advance for answering this thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

The group of planes are awards for participating in the forum's group builds.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep.. so.. if you want get one of them you have to join the current or the next Group Build in the Modelling section for making and finishing a model . All rules you will find in the GB main sub-section.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

The captions are separate from those pics and can be accessed from your profile page.


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 2, 2013)

I use Paint.net program. Similar to Photoshop except it's a free download program.

If it's okay with the mods, I would be more than happy to do a sig for anyone. Just shoot me a PM or whatever and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

Sigs- anybody can do them - are no problem but those small plane pics are earned. You have to complete a model within the particular Group Build. The caption on the scrolls that Procrastintor mentions are actually the names of the Group Builds. The Fw 190 under my siggy was for the "Defense of the Reich" Group Build that I participated in.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Jun 2, 2013)

So that's what those small aircraft tags are! I was wondering how you get them. Thanks for the info. Looks like I'm gonna have to find a GB to join. LOL! BTW - How do you actually join a GB if none are active? Or are they active anyways?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

Always active and join anytime. Just pick a Group Build and join in the fun! I think GB #17 and #18 are currently started.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

There is always a Group Build active, each one running for four months, with an overlap in between of one month. The current GB (Heavy Hitters II) commenced on May 1st, and will end on August 31st, with the next GB commencing on July 1st.
All GBs prior to this are now ended, and closed.
The full listings of forthcoming GBs, and the Rules and Photo Requirements, can be found in the GB section of the Modelling threads. Have a look at these and then, if there are any questions, post them in the GB Modelling section.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

C'mon, join in the fun, Heavy hitters is going on now!
Pick your favorite ground pounding aircraft and have at it!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, crap. I'll do one as soon as I have money to buy a model/paint/etc. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

No worries. If you have a local Micheals or A.C. Moore, they sell plastic plane kits for about $10 -15 bucks. try there!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmm, reminds me I have to get on with that Ju87B that is sitting here almost finished. Haven't worked on it for months. Not joining a GB though. Too much pressure


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> Ah, crap. I'll do one as soon as I have money to buy a model/paint/etc.



Yep money is important but there are always other ways for having models . There is some cardboard and other stuff for making models for instance. It is enough to look around and think. Your imagination is much more than money.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

That's very true - just look at Jan, and imagine if he had money! Oh dear ..........


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually Jan has that . But likewise all of Jocks , Jan doesn't like spending money.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> That's very true - just look at Jan, and imagine if he had money! Oh dear ..........



Gadzooks................. Think of the number Kits he would have if he had Real money.....................

And unfortunately we have to Work for them little buggers under our Siggies.......


----------

